# Clicker training



## PrincessLeia (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi, Leia is 15 weeks old and attended her first training session at the weekend. The trainer introduced us to clicker training and Leia loved it. I didn’t think to ask at the time but I wondered if we could use the clicker during toilet training. I don’t want to confuse her or desensitise her with the clicker so would appreciate anyone’s advice. Thanks Anne


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

You can use it for anything. And you don’t need the clicker! It’s just easy to start with one. The click is just a marker to reward and indicate the action is what you want. 

So reward after doing toilet outside. Or you can also use it if they go to the door to indicate they want to go out - but you don’t know if they want to go to the toilet then. Dogs can end up training you as quick as you train them!


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Absolutely you can use the clicker you can also add a marker word instead of the click but I find the clicker to be easier as it is more exact


----------

